
We Created a Link Sharing Platform Because Instagram Only Allows One Link - interhacker
https://www.projecthatch.co/interview/we-created-a-link-sharing-platform-because-instagram-only-allows-one-link
======
Geeflow
This is such a great example of "less is more". The product is basically a
landing page generator. It probably can do less than most landing page
generators. But it is tightly focused on the Instagram bio link which helps
tremendously with marketing messaging (and usability I assume).

